# Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch​*
Siehe:
http://gea.de/nachrichten/politik/kampf+um+bodensee+felchen.4149259.htm

Dass immer sauberer werdende Gewässer viele Menschen freuen, ist klar.

Dass immer sauberer werdendes Wasser auch Probleme schafft, wissen schon deutlich weniger.

In meinen Augen skurril wird es dann, wenn wie im Falle des Bodensees tatsächlich daran gedacht wird, statt einer leichten Anhebung der Phosphatwerte, um das Aufkommen der Felchen (Renken) zu stabilisieren, dann der Vorschlag kommt, dass man doch Aquakultur im Bodensee betreiben solle.

Mit Felchen mit "Bodenseegenom".....

Dass die Fischer (die eben Fischer und keine Mäster sind), das nicht mit unbedingter Freude, sondern eher  skeptisch sehen, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Die Folge von der Politik gewollten Aquakultur für den ältesten Beruf am Bodensee sehen die Fischer dann so, dass  sie den Jäger zu Bauern machen würde..

In einer Gesellschaft, die eher Fischstäbchen auspacken als einen Fisch filetieren kann, und die den Geschmacksunterschied von Wild- zu Mastfisch gar nicht mehr kennen kann,  und in der die kulturelle und traditionelle Ausübung von Jagd und Fischerei als Mord und Tierquälerei diskreditiert werden, muss einen das allerdings dann wiederum auch weniger wundern..

Dass dann lieber der Mäster als der Fischer und Jäger gesehen wird.............

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Ist der erste April?

Die Felchen müssen dann gefüttert werden! 
Wahrscheinlich mit Fischmehl aus Weltmeeren und Boddenhechten! 
Kot und Futterreste belasten anschließend das Wasser!
Dazu noch ein bisschen Wachstumshormone, die ebenfalls im Wasser landen.
Parasiten gibt es im Süßwasser genug, so dass dann Medikamente eingesetzt werden müssen, die das Fleisch als auch die Wasserqualität (Trinkwasser) auch noch belasten!

Egon hat nen Plan!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Passt in die heutige Zeit - und mästen ist natürlich tierfreundlicher als fangen....

.......... oder so............


Wenn die schon "Profis" so angehen, kann man sich auch leicht ausmalen, was da am Ende die Konsequenzen für Angler sind..

Hobbymäßige Fischmast im Wohnzimmeraquarium vielleicht????


----------



## Laichzeit (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Die gewerbliche Bodenseefischerei wird zunehmend unrentabel, aber auch die Aquakultur wird eine siechende Leiche, die am Tropf der Fischereisubventionen hängt. Bevor der endgültige Gnadenstoß durch günstigere Felchen aus Osteuropa erfolgt, könnten sich die Fischer am Bodensee wenigstens noch ihre Rente sichern und ihren Kindern eine anderweitige Ausbildung ermöglichen.
In einigen Jahrzehnten endet die Berufsfischerei am Bodensee, egal ob man Phosphat reinschüttet oder noch feinere Netze erlaubt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Warum eigentlich nicht? 
Die Aquakultur wird zwangsläufig zu steigenden Phosphatwerten führen und vermutlich den Bestand natürlicher Fische dadurch dann durch die Hintertür verbessern. Das Ganze muss natürlich reguliert werden damit es nicht überhand nimmt und keine Antibiotika ins Wasser gelangen aber im Prinzip ist das schon machbar. Selbst das Futterproblem ließe sich lösen. 
So mancher Angelverein würde sich freuen wenn er seine Tonnen an verbutteten Rotaugen nach dem Hegefischen irgendwo für ein paar € abgeben könnte.

Die Norwegische Lachszucht ist doch nichts anderes. Da haben viele Fischer wegen den hohen Diesel und Lebenshaltungskostenden ihren Job an den Nagel gehängt und betreiben jetzt Lachszucht im Fjord. Und die wilde Lachspopulation dankt es auch denn es wird weniger industriell nach ihnen gefischt seit der billige Zuchtlachs im Regal steht...


----------



## Laichzeit (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Der wilde Lachs dankt dem Zuchtlachs aber nicht für genetische "Verwässerung" und Fischläuse sowie der sauerstoffarmen Todeszone unter den Netzkäfigen.
Das sind nun mal die zwei Seiten der Medaille, im Bodensee brauchen wir das nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist der erste April?
> 
> Die Felchen müssen dann gefüttert werden!
> Wahrscheinlich mit Fischmehl aus Weltmeeren und Boddenhechten!
> ...


 
 dann gibt's wieder mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser und die Felchen wachsen wieder oder so ähnlich
 Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Der Phosphatrückgang ist ja schon seit Jahren ein Thema...
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Bodensee-aufgeklart-article40591.html
Ich hatte einen Bericht gesehen, wo damals schon die Anhebung des Phosphatgehalts gefordert wurde, um ein besseres Abwachsen zu gewährleisten.
Ein ziemlich blödes zweischneidiges Schwert...


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der wilde Lachs dankt dem Zuchtlachs aber nicht für genetische "Verwässerung" und Fischläuse sowie der sauerstoffarmen Todeszone unter den Netzkäfigen.
> Das sind nun mal die zwei Seiten der Medaille, im Bodensee brauchen wir das nicht.



Ach komm das ist doch nur Stammtischpolemik und Halbwissen. Genausogut kannst du auch die Fischer beschimpfen die mit ihrer übermäßigen Entnahme seit Jahrunderten die nur langsam nachwachsenden Bestände überfischen:

"Vor 20 Jahren haben wir noch 1600 Tonnen abknüppeln können, vor 10 Jahren nur noch 900 und letztes Jahr haben wir nur noch 600 Tonnen geknüppelt weil auf wundersame Weise tonnenweise Fisch verschwunden ist, oh diese bösen bösen Kläranlagen" 

Was braucht ihr denn stattdessen im Bodensee? Bauern die ihre Kacke ans Ufer spritzen damit der Phosphatgehalt wieder steigt? Na lecker!

Ich denke Aquakultur ist eine gute Lösung um den Thunfisch Effekt bei gefährdeten Wildfischen zu verhindern. Beim Lachs hat es funktioniert warum nicht auch bei anderen voran bringen?


----------



## cafabu (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Mammon regiert die Welt. Letztendlich wird die betriebswirtschaftliche Gewinnmarge entscheiden. Politisch wird dann entstehende Arbeitsplätze heroisiert und wahrscheinlich noch die Arterhaltung mit herangezogen. Hauptsache der Gewinn klappt.


----------



## Seele (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hobbymäßige Fischmast im Wohnzimmeraquarium vielleicht????


 

Also ich hab schon lang ne Bachschmerlenzucht die ich mit getrocknetem Störkaviar füttere. Ein Gedicht sag ich dir 

Aber ganz im Ernst ich hab auch erst an den ersten April gedacht weil das ja wirklich völliger Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon lang ne Bachschmerlenzucht die ich mit getrocknetem Störkaviar füttere. Ein Gedicht sag ich dir
> 
> Aber ganz im Ernst ich hab auch erst an den ersten April gedacht weil das ja wirklich völliger Schwachsinn ist.



Für die Forschung an solchen Projekten werden sogar Gelder der Bundesstiftung Umwelt zur Verfügung gestellt:
http://www.lazbw.de/pb/,Lde/668654


----------



## Forellenberti (10. März 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Hallo,

ich sehe das ganze auch mit gemischten Gefühlen.

Einerseits kann ich mir eine Aquakultur schon vorstellen.
Bei einem beschränktem Besatz und womöglich wechselnden Standorten müsste das schon funktionieren. Ich denke da an die Landwirtschaft in Naturschutzgebieten.
Qualitätsbewußte Fischer würden da sicher darauf achten.

Ein Problem sehe ich im Komerz, wie schon angeprochen, wo das gange nur auf Profit ausgerichtet wird.

Der Mißbrauch, wie in der Landwirtschaft (viele Tiere auf engem Raum) wird das Problem meiner Meinung nach sein.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...h-Kompromiss-fuer-Fischerei;art372432,8014039


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Weil hier einige sich so positiv über Aquakultur auslassen, meine kurze Frage:
Kennt ihr Menschen, die in solchen Farmen arbeiten? (Löhne z-Bsp.)..
Habt ihr selber solche Anlagen mal besichtigt?
Haben denn die Thuna-Farmen wirklich die Thunabestände geschützt? Sicher?^^

Wisst ihr, was dort gefüttert wird(auch Medikamente?), wie und woher und mit wieviel Umweltkosten insgesamt die Zuchtfische transportiert werden?
Vergesst nicht, dass Produktion immer (fast) nur funktioniert, wenn die Umweltkosten (Folgen usw.) von der Allgemeinheit getragen werden..

bin gespannt


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Passt doch:
                 Aquakulturen im See = höherer Nährstoffeintrag,
                                   erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag= mehr Felchen
              + ab 2016 EU Subventionen
              = Win Win

Die Fischer welche keine Lizenz mehr bekommen, werden sicher noch mit staatlichen Abfindungen bedacht!
So schrecklich scheint deren Schicksal jedenfalls nicht zu sein?
Das bischen Gammelfischfang für Futterzwecke, ist eben Kolateralschaden, für die Nordsee!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



glavoc schrieb:


> Weil hier einige sich so positiv über Aquakultur auslassen, meine kurze Frage:
> Kennt ihr Menschen, die in solchen Farmen arbeiten? (Löhne z-Bsp.)..
> Habt ihr selber solche Anlagen mal besichtigt?
> Haben denn die Thuna-Farmen wirklich die Thunabestände geschützt? Sicher?^^
> ...


Deswegen find ich das ja so pervers, wenn gerade eine "grüne" Landesregierung wie in B-W sowas vorschlägt. 

Das "ökologische" Fischereigesetz wurde ja Gott sei Dank noch gestoppt, nachdem das neue Jagdgesetz so viel Ärger machte..

Je nachdem in welcher Koalition die Grünen nach der Wahl 2017 den Juniorpartner stellen, werden aber SPD wie CDU weiter bedenkenlos Angler oder Jäger "opfern", um weiter an der Macht bleiben zu können.

Es ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera und wir werden damit wohl genauso sicher sicher zu tun bekommen, wie mit Fischmastanlagen im Bodensee..........


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Passt doch:
> Aquakulturen im See = höherer Nährstoffeintrag,
> erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag= mehr Felchen
> + ab 2016 EU Subventionen
> ...



So ließe sich das zusammenfassen. Frage mich nur, was einen hier eigentlich Fischer interessieren, von denen es am Bodensee offenbar zuviel gibt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen find ich das ja so pervers, wenn gerade eine "grüne" Landesregierung wie in B-W sowas vorschlägt.



Das mag an Deinen Schubladendenken und / oder Deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung liegen, dass Du das nicht verstehst. 

Das Thema Aquakultur wird schon seit längerem am Bodensee diskutiert - im Mai 2011 begann eine Studie der Fischereiforschungsstelle in Langenargen zu dem Thema. Erst im Mai 2011 hat auch die Landesregierung ihre Arbeit aufgenommen. Studienende ist 2015 - was wohl gerade die Diskussion wieder hochkochen läßt. Und da gibt es wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten, die sich zunächst mal nicht an der Parteizugehörigkeit festmachen lassen...

Aber das ist zuviel klein klein und eignet sich nicht wirklich für platte Parolen. Daher schnell lesen und weitermachen...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

@Kaulbarschspezi,

danke für den Link!


> Daher schnell lesen und weitermachen...


Nach Aussage des Fischereibiologen, geht meine
"Milchmädchenrechnung" wohl doch nicht so auf.
Geplante 500 Tonnen Felchen in Aquakultur, sollen sich im Nährstoffgehalt des Sees nicht messbar auswirken!(sagt der Fischereibiologe)
Auch der Medikamenteneinsatz ist wohl für den See unproblematisch, weil die Fische impfbar sind?
Bleibt dann nur die schlechte Ökobilanz der Futtermittel, zu kritisieren.
Aber dies ist es ja bei allen anderen Aquakulturen ebenso!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des Fischereibiologen, geht meine "Milchmädchenrechnung" wohl doch nicht so auf.



Ist halt ein Riesengewässer. Und wie so häufig erst eine Experten- und dann eine Abwägungsfrage... Eine eigene fundierte Meinung dazu zu entwickeln, muss zwangsläufig schwerfallen und setzt viel Beschäftigung mit der Materie voraus...


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Aquacultur ist nicht immer gleich "Aquacultur" und Böhse.....

Als jemand der damit beruflich zu tun hat, kann ich mal behaupten das im Netz viel steht und davon ganz viel Halbwissen und Unwahrheiten.

Das ist auch der grund warum die ganzen leute die damit am Hut haben mittlerweile nichts mehr groß dazu schreiben/sagen,sondern sich nur noch unter ihres gleichen,sowie Behördlich austauschen.




Weiter machen.


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



gründler schrieb:


> Aquacultur ist nicht immer gleich "Aquacultur" und Böhse.....
> 
> Als jemand der damit beruflich zu tun hat, kann ich mal behaupten das im Netz viel steht und davon ganz viel Halbwissen und Unwahrheiten.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Bis zu diesem Beitrag hab ich immer nur von (Berufs)-fischern gelesen;+
Dies ist aber ein ANGLER-Forum und ich als Angler auf dem Bodensee
bin  auch von den rückläufigen *FANGZAHLEN* betroffen
Ich hatte es schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag erwähnt,
ohne die Fischbrutanstalten am See, wäre der Felchenbestand
noch deutlich geringer |gr:
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...in-diesem-Jahr-ein-Desaster;art410936,8345107


----------



## fishingoutlaw (30. November 2015)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, so soll auf der einen Seite die Anzahl Berufsfischer reduziert werden, die frei gewordene Netzfläche wird jedoch auf die verbliebenen Berufsfischer verteilt.
Die Maschenweiten werden reduziert und alle laichfähigen Tiere landen im Topf. Gerade bei den Felchen ist der Bodensee nichts anderes als eine grosse Fischzucht, denn ohne den Besatz der Fischbrutanlagen wäre es mit dem Felchen bereits zu Ende .... und wer bezahlts ??
die 13'000 Angler welche eine Jahreskarte für den See kaufen tragen 95% der Kosten ... die Kollegen vom Beruf zahlen den Rest und fangen dafür ca 90%. Nachhaltigkeit sieht für mich anderst aus.
Wenn man die Fangstatistiken zurückverfolgt ist nicht so, dass der See schlechte Ergebnisse hergibt, Vor der Eutrophierung gab es genau so viel oder wenige Fische, nur wurde damals noch mit Hanf-Netzen gefischt und die Maschen waren um einiges grösser.
Heute werden Fische gefangen die die Geschlechtsreife noch nicht erreicht haben und nur langsamwüchsige Fische werden alt genug um zu laichen.
Und jetzt rate mal wass passiert wenn über Jahre nur kleinwüchsige und langsamwüchsige Fische das Laichalter erreichen ??? 
Der Beruf schaufelt sein eigenes Grab ... und es ist mir egal ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...gibt-den-Fischern-Raetsel-auf-id37356832.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...see.3c17077b-d219-41c1-8b9b-fc5a8b4a6a61.html


----------



## Nidderauer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der wilde Lachs dankt dem Zuchtlachs aber nicht für genetische "Verwässerung" und Fischläuse sowie der sauerstoffarmen Todeszone unter den Netzkäfigen.
> Das sind nun mal die zwei Seiten der Medaille, im Bodensee brauchen wir das nicht.


 
 Solange mit Biofutter gefüttert wird, scheint es wohl keine Todeszonen zu geben, sondern Lebensraum.

 Ich zitiere da mal aus dem Artikel zur Vergleichsfütterung von Bio- und konventionellem Futter auf Seite 6:

http://orgprints.org/16147/1/Reiter&Wedekind_2009_Fütterung_Bioforellen.pdf

 Zitat: "Die Untersuchungen im Substrat der Bioteiche zeigten, dass sich bereits nach einigen
Wochen viele Kleinlebewesen ansiedelten, während dies in den konventionellen
Betonbecken aufgrund der wöchentlichen Reinigung nicht möglich war." Ende

 Das hört sich doch garnicht so schlecht an, wenngleich es mir lieber gewesen wäre, man hätte in der Untersuchung die konventionellen Becken nicht wöchentlich gereinigt, um die entstehenden Todeszonen auch nachweisen zu können.

 Die Hinterlassenschaften gehören bei einem objektiven Vergleich beider Produktionsarten ja generell auch mit zum Gesamtergebnis und sagen was über die Nachhaltigkeit aus.

 Trotzdem bleibt da beim Bodensee die Frage bestehen, warum XXXX Tonnen Felchen im See nicht genug Exkremente ausscheiden, um ein ausreichendes Wachstum von Phytoplankton zu gewährleisten.

 Und so wird's wohl auch noch das ein oder andere Jahrzehnt weitergehen:

http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...ckt-vor-monsanto-ein-zustimmung-zu-glyphosat/

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Solange mit Biofutter gefüttert wird, scheint es wohl keine Todeszonen zu geben, sondern Lebensraum.
> 
> Ich zitiere da mal aus dem Artikel zur Vergleichsfütterung von Bio- und konventionellem Futter auf Seite 6:
> 
> ...


Das hört sich wirklich gut an was du geschrieben hast, der Link ist leider tot.
Aber der Bodensee ist leider kein Bioteich.

Der Bodensee-Obersee ist über 250 Meter tief und hat nur ein Mal im Jahr in kalten Wintern eine und nicht 2 komplette Wasserdurchmischungen, da der große Wasserkörper viel Wärme speichert und erst im Frühjahr 4°C erreicht.
Aufgrund der Klimaerwärmung geht man davon aus, dass Winter ohne Vollzirkulation zunehmen werden.
Ab einem Phosphatgehalt von 9 g/µg kann die Sauerstoffsättigung nach 2 bis 3 warmen Wintern unter die  kritische Menge fallen.
Dann geht da sämtlicher Fischlaich, wie vor 40 Jahren, komplett vor die Hunde.

Der See wirft seit einigen Jahren sein Artenspektrum übern Haufen, es kommen neue Arten hinzu, aufgrund der Rückkehr zum ogliotrophen Zustand tauchen ursprüngliche Arten wieder auf.
Womöglich hat der Tiefseesaibling Salvelinus profundus doch überlebt und vegetiert noch auf niederem Niveau, leider steht die Bestätigung von EAWAG noch aus.


Ob man an dem riesen Gewässer wirklich mit Fischzucht experimentieren soll?
Ich sage nein, das ist zu riskant.
Am Besten legt man die Netzfischerei komplett auf Eis und schränkt die Fanglimits für Felchen noch weiter ein.
(Bitte steinigt mich nicht:q)

Gleichzeitige Reduktion des Besatzes, aus dem momentan etwa 80% der Fische stammen.
Die Naturverlaichung klappt mehr und mehr von selbst und ist kostenlos.

In schweizer Seen werden die Felchen nach Ende der Eutrophierung wieder in die wiederhergestellten ökologischen Nischen selektiert, lasst ihnen diese Chance.

Da zahlt man den Fischern lieber eine ordentliche Rente auf Staatskosten, die Geldschulden werden sowieso nie getilgt.
Unsere Fehler am See können wir jedoch wieder wett machen.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das hört sich wirklich gut an was du geschrieben hast, der Link ist leider tot.



Na das ging aber fix. Die Studie war von 2009 um die Wirtschaftlichkeiten von Bio/Konventionell gegenüberzustellen. Bin da vor Wochen nur zufällig drauf gestoßen, weil ich auf der Suche nach Biofutter als Grundlage für Boilies bin. Vorhin war sie noch da, jetzt isse weg, die Mafia liest offensichtlich mit . Mal schauen, ob sich noch andere Quellen auftun lassen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Klimaerwärmung geht man davon aus, dass Winter ohne Vollzirkulation zunehmen werden.



Es gibt bei höheren Temperaturen wohl eher mehr Winter mit Vollzirkulation. Wenn Eis drauf ist, zirkuliert da nix. Die ständigen Sturmwetterlagen, nicht nur im Herbst tun ihr Übriges für eine gute Durchmischung des Wassers.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ob man an dem riesen Gewässer wirklich mit Fischzucht experimentieren soll?


 
 Der Markt verlangt nach frischem Fisch, möglichst regional erzeugt. Nach diesem Gesichtspunkt wird so ziemlich jeder m² Boden in D bewirtschaftet. Warum sollte man da bei den Gewässern eine Ausnahme machen. Das wäre aus ökologischer Sicht wesentlich sinnvoller, die Möglichkeiten hier zu nutzen, als Aquakultur-Fisch aus der ganzen Welt einzufliegen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Am Besten legt man die Netzfischerei komplett auf Eis und schränkt die Fanglimits für Felchen noch weiter ein.
> (Bitte steinigt mich nicht:q)


 
 Das wäre ne gute Sache, auch z.B. an der Ostsee. Gefischt werden darf nur noch mit der Angel. 

 Aber auch das regelt sich von selbst, irgendwann ist halt nicht mehr genug Fisch da, dass man als Fischer davon leben könnte. Dann gibt's auch keine Rente, sondern Hartz4.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Das ist die besagte Studie, ich finde allerdings derzeit keine Plattform, diese online einzusehen:

 Reiter R & Wedekind H (2009): Fütterungsversuche zur Erzeugung von Bioforellen. In: Wie-singer K & Cais K (Hrsg.): Angewandte Forschung und Beratung für den ökologischen Land-bau in Bayern. Ökolandbautag 2009, Tagungsband. –Schriftenreihe der LfL 7, 43-49


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Bodensee mit geschlossener Eisdecke ist ein Jahrhundertereignis und geht als Seegfrörne in die Geschichtsbücher ein.
Also ist wärmeres Wetter nicht gut, das lässt sich sogar messen.
Ich sehe den Bodensee nicht als Ackerland zur Fischmast, dazu ist der See für Natur Mensch und Tourismus zu wertvoll.

Den Bodensee gibts nur ein Mal, Teiche unzählige, die zusammen den Fischbedarf stemmen können.
Es ist doch Irrsinn diesen für den Namen "Bodenseefelchen" zu ruinieren

Vielleicht bekommen wir mit dem Tiefseesaibling eine zweite Chance, falls er wirklich noch lebt.
Da sollte man nicht zum finalen Hieb gegen seinen Lebensraum ansetzen.

Edit: So funktioniert der Link bei mir.
http://orgprints.org/16147/1/Reiter&Wedekind_2009_Fütterung_Bioforellen.pdf


----------



## Mollebulle (13. April 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Zumal der Bodensee als Trinkwasserspeicher  für den Großraum Stuttgart unverzichtbar ist .....

Fische stören da nur


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Heute, 18 Uhr, auf Phoenix, Doku: 
Saubere Seen - Leere Netze
https://www.phoenix.de/content/phoe...ere_seen_leere_netze/1105453?datum=2016-09-06


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/ostschweiz/tb-os/Fischer-gegen-Fischer;art120094,4774381


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/fisch...-zu-sauber.697.de.html?dram:article_id=369236


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Gestern, auf der Veranstaltung des LVFBW  zum Thema Bodensee wurden diese Fakten und weitere  angesprochen.
Klar ist, es ist ein Thema mit vielen Fakten und noch mehr Emotionen und vielen natürlichen Einflüssen.
Da wird eine richtige Entscheidung schwer werden und  sicher nicht von allen Betroffenen akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Nun machen die Fischer wohl ernst, Fischmastanlagen im Bodensee:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...chten/-/id=1542/did=18510098/nid=1542/3n3nxs/

Mehrere Netzanlagen mit jeweils rund 25 Metern Durchmesser sollen nun im  Überlinger See versenkt werden...


----------



## Nidderauer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saubere Seen - Leere Netze



Klare Seen - Leere Netze - Tote Vögel |kopfkrat - Sauberes Wasser ???

http://www.hr-online.de/website/spe...p?rubrik=68557&key=standard_document_59202700

Diese künstlich klargemachten Gewässer sind nicht sauber. Denen fehlt die Möglichkeit, Gifte aus dem Wasser zu filtern, das schaffen die Kläranlagen nämlich nicht.

Dass gerade an solchen Gewässern wie Plöner Seen/Bodensee/Cospudener See tote Vögel gefunden werden, geht schon in eine unzweifelhafte Richtung.

Und zu allem Überfluß kommen dann noch Mastanlagen, vermutlich mit konventioneller Fütterung inkl. umfangreicher medikamentöser Behandlung dazu, von denen ja bekannt ist, dass sie tote Unterwasserwüsten am Grund hinterlassen.

Finde das faszinierend, wie man sich da immer weiter in die falsche Richtung manövriert. 

Wir haben seit gestern erstmals eine bundesweite Stallpflicht für Geflügel inkl. umfangreicher Desinfektionsmaßnahmen, weil die Ursachen der Fehlentwicklung nicht wirklich erkannt werden wollen und das wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis wir Angler nicht mehr ans Gewässer dürfen, um keine Erreger zu verschleppen. Wartet mal ab 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Nun sinds die Stichlinge......

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...hling-bringt-Felchen-in-Not;art372432,9014738

Interessant laut Artikel:
 Vertreter von Berufsfischerei, Naturschutz, Gewässerschutz, aber auch des Tourismus und der Gastronomie wären bei der Gesprächsreihe dabei - von Vertretern des LVB-BW oder DAFV liest man nix (muss nix heissen, fällt nur auf im Artikel, also im besten Falle wieder elend schlechte Pressearbeit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, sollten sie doch dabei gewesen sei...)..)


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> von Vertretern des LVB-BW oder DAFV liest man nix (muss nix heissen, fällt nur auf im Artikel, also im besten Falle wieder elend schlechte Pressearbeit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, sollten sie doch dabei gewesen sei...)..)




Eine Verständnisfrage: Hat denn irgend ein Angelverein Fischereirechte am Bodensee? Wurde da jemals was an Forderungen von Vereinsseite an den Verband herangetragen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

hat was mit Thema zu tun?
Und warum haben sich die Verbände dann vorher in anderen Punkten beim Bodensee eingemischt ?
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/822-2-fischereiforum-bodensee-in-friedrichshafen
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...n-am-bodensee-zukuenftig-jungfische-entnehmen


Und man muss von Verbänden, davon ab, durchaus Eigeninitiative erwarten können und nicht dass die Däumchen drehen bis was von einem Verein verlangt wird..

Seltsame Frage, das..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Hallo,

ist nur eine Verständnisfrage.

Fischereiverbände sind Interessensvertreter von Angelvereinen (und manche auch von Berufsfischern z.B. Bayern).

Warum sie dann mitreden, wenn kein Angelverein Interessen hat? 
Darum meine Verständnisfrage. Vielleicht wurden sie von staatl. Organisationen in irgend welche beratende Gremien berufen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Lieber Robert, es zeigt nur einmal mehr, dass die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nur tätig werden, wenn sie Anglern neue Regeln und Restriktionen und Verbote auferlegen, und fachlich wie politisch versagen, wenn sie was Positives für Angler oder das Angeln tun können. Soltest Du am besten wissen...
Gerade der Hinweis auf "da müssen sich Mitglieder (> Vereine) melden", wird sicher Verbandler erfreuen, die eh davon ausgehen, dass sie besser wissen, was für Angler gut wäre und die sich gefälligst an die Verbandsvorgaben halten sollen und brav und gnädig weiter zahlen. 

Dass die Strukturen/Satzungen in den meisten Landesverbänden bewusst so gesatltet sind, dass Einflussnahme der Basis kaum (sinnvoll und zielführend) möglich ist, ist ja nix Neues.

Reine Nebelkerzenwerferei hier.

Kannst dazu gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, hier Offtopic


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. November 2016)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Die Organisation der IBK ist so, dass  alle Verbände ein Anhörungsrecht haben.
Z.B. IABS,  die internationale Arbeitsgemeinschaft Bodensee Sportfischer. Württembergischer Fischereiverein am Bodensee, Lindauer Anglerverein, Eisenbahner Sportverein Abteilung Angeln.

Alle Anhörungen werden von Sachverständigen(Mitarbeiter von Ministerien) zusammengefasst und den Bevollmächtigten zur Verfügung gestellt (hoffentlich). 
Diese Bevollmächtigten beschließen dann was am See passiert.

Ich gehe davon aus dass diese Verbände gehört wurden. Da hat der LFVBW keine Stimme.  

Allerdings, wäre er als Vertreter für die Angler ernst zu nehmen würde er die Stimme trotzdem laut erheben. Immerhin, 13 000 Angler am Bodensee (international).


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...-im-bodensee-fischproduktion-steht-in-kritik/

 Man beachte besonders die letzte Antwort des Interviews.


----------



## Deep Down (4. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Jetzt hat es das grundsätzliche Problem auch ins ARD Morgenmagazin geschafft:

http://www.daserste.de/information/...azin/videos/momareporter_1109nl_8000-100.html


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Solange das nicht ins Gehirn der verantwortlichen Politiker kommt, tut sich da gar nichts. Das schlimmste ist die Barriere gerhirnschrankenmäßig bei den ganzen Naturschutzverbänden und diesen zugehörigen Politikern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

So ist es, Peter!


----------



## Deep Down (5. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Aus dem Beitrag wird deutlich, dass der Gehirnwäsche manipulierte Reporter das selbst gar nicht deuten kann, dass es durch sauberes Wasser zu Problemen im Fischbestand oder dem Ökosystem kommen kann! Das passt ja nicht mit der weltverbesserischen Propaganda der Umweltverbände zusammen!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Hallo

und noch ein Statement:

http://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised...chern-fuehrt-zu-neuen-oekologischen-problemen

Ob´s was bringt? Besser als gar nichts?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Sagen wir mal so:
Wenn die Desastertruppe vom LFV-BW die Finger drin hat, ist für Angler noch nie was Gutes rausgekommen.

Wenns diesmal das erste Mal anders wäre - meinen Segen hätten die..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Scheinbar immer noch keinerlei Lösung in Sicht:
Berufsfischer bekräftigen Kritik an geplanten Netzgehegen im Bodensee


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bodensee: Fischmast statt Wildfisch*

Da scheint im Moment etwas im Gange zu sein, Minister Hauk ist da wohl ziemlich alleine auf weiter Flur mit seinen Mast- und Massentierhaltungsplänen im Bodensee:
*Blaufelchen lassen sich nicht züchten *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...h-nicht-zuechten-_arid,10758570_toid,310.html


----------

